# folien typen



## Speedy 1975 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Mich würde mal intressieren mit welchen Folien ihr arbeitet.
Ich meine welche Marken? Es gibt soviele Anbieter grade im Bereich pvc woran macht man eine gute qualität fest? 
Ich frage weil ich noch nicht weiss was ich für eine Folie nehmen soll.
Ich schwanke zwischen epdm firestone und Oase pvc in oliv grün.
Leidet gibt es ja epdm nicht in grün.....


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hey,

also ich habe keines Deiner aufgeführten Materialien.
Ich habe HDPE ... und ich würde nie wieder etwas anderes nehmen.

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hi Speedy,

die erste Teichfolie im ersten Teich (1992-93) war bei mir ne Billig-PVC. Schon im 2. Jahr hatte die einen Riß bekommen.
1993 wurde ne Marken-PVC-Folie (Heissner) eingezogen - die wurde 2009 bei der Teichvergrößerung wieder rausgenommen und fürs Moorbeet und dem Amphibientümpel verwendet. Ist auch heute noch nach 20 Jahren selbst da wo sie schon seit 20 Jahren in der Sonne liegt noch recht weich

In den jetzigen Großteich hab ich aber ne EPDM-Folie eingezogen. War, da ich sie direkt von einem Folienhersteller als Restabschnitt bezog, sogar noch deutlich günstiger als ne PVC-Folie. (<4€/qm2) EPDM bleibt halt auch im Winter bei -20 Grad weich und ist "verschleißfester" als ne PVC-Folie

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hallo Speedy,
ich bin auch EPDM-Fan. Bei einigen Anbietern bekommt man diese zum Preis der farbigen oder der dickeren (1,5 mm) PVC-Folie, also aktuell wohl um die 8€/m². 
Die Vor- und nachteile wurden schon lang und breit diskutiert, ich sehe keinen klaren Sieger. Kommt der Aspekt Badeteich (Stichwort "Panzerung" bei NG) hinzu, dann ist PVC der klare Verlierer, gerade wenn man PZ-basierte Bindemittel verwendet.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Mein Teich liegt recht viel in der Sonne und das wird sich noch dem Umbau wohl nicht ändern.
Klar ist das epdm mit Sonne kein Problem hat aber es gibt sie nur in schwarz.
Eine grüne pvc heizt sich nicht so auf ,was für die fische vielleicht besser ist, und sieht sehr gut aus.
Die rollenbreiten bei epdm sind so das ich wohl viel Rest über behalten werde.
Wie gesagt ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden.
Wenn ich eine pvc in Grün nehme möchte ich was haltbares haben un.d ich kenne mich mit den Marken nicht aus.
Wie ist den die Meinung zu oase Folien????
Auch die Firma sika stellt Folien her sika renolit heisst die und liegt preislich gleich mit Oase. 
Für bißchen Infos wäre ich dankbar weil ich ja auch in kürze anfange.


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hi

Zu den Herstellern kann ich dir nichts sagen. Wohl auch kaum jemand hier. Die Zusammensetzungen sind nicht festgelegt und können variieren. Kaum jemand wird hier jedes Material benutzt haben und dann auch noch mehrere Hersteller verwendet haben. Die meisten belassen es mit einem Teich ;-) Dann kommt noch der Faktor der Erfahrung hinzu. Es geht hier ja teilweise um Jahrzehnte. Dann kommt hinzu, wie gut die Folie geschützt und wie stark sie beansprucht wurde. Ich bin gerade schon sehr überrascht über Franks gesammelte Teichgeschichte.
Wir hatten damals nen Teich gebaut mit günstiger Baumarktqualität und einigen Baufehlern. Hat nicht lange gehalten. vielleicht 5-6 Jahre. Ohne Baufehler wäre das vielleicht anders verlaufen...
Ich muss sagen, jetzt habe ich mich gut informiert und denke ,dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Klar würde man nachher doch etwas anders machen, aber Baufehler, die an Lebenszeit des Teiches einbüßen kann man schon vermeiden. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich dich kurz darauf hinweisen, dass sichtbare Folie nie schön ist, ob schwarz oder grün. Du solltest vielleicht darüber nachdenken, das zu verhindern, speziell am Ufer, wo die Folie der Sonne ausgesetzt ist. Das ist für manche User hier schon ein Baufehler, zumindest unschön fürs Auge. Auch grün wird da stark erhitzt.
Ich habe jetzt EDPM Folie von NG verwendet. War damit mehr als zufrieden. Allerdings kann ich dir zur Haltbarkeit nichts sagen. Sie macht aber durchaus einen sehr stabilen und vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Verglichen mit den Baumarktfolien (PE und wie sie alle heißen) hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie deutlich reißfester, stabiler, anschmiegsamer, anpassungsfähiger, dehnbarer war. Rundum einfach nur Qualität. Beim Verlegen hatte ich das Gefühl wirklich etwas für die Ewigkeit gekauft zu haben. Und auch jetzt noch denke ich, dass sie so schnell nicht klein zu kriegen ist (außer es kommt zu den Horrorszenarien wie Wühlmäuse oder Steinen und Äste, auf die man mal tritt).
Die war zwar teurer als andere, was mir auch nicht so gefallen hat (wer zahlt schon gern Geld), aber ich hab es guten Gewissens investiert. Gute Qualität kostet eben. Schlechte Qualität kostet mehrmals...
Ist alles auch eine Frage, in welchen Dimensionen wir uns befinden.
Es gibt auch solche Vliese, womit man die Folie von oben schützen kann. sicherlich auch in grün. Kostet aber dann wieder extra...

Was hast du eigentlich genau vor?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

zur zeit sind es zwei teiche bei mir.
einer mit folie und 3000l inhalt aber sehr sehr flach, der andere ist eine fertigschale von 1000l,sie liegen direkt nebeneinander.
so habe ich sie übernommen.
jetzt sollen beide teiche miteineander verbunden werden also alles raus und einen teich von machen.
ungefähre abmasse sind dann 6,5x2,8x1,4 
am ufer und so soll keine folie frei liegen auf die grüne folie bin ich gekommen weil das im wasser ganz gut aussieht.
als besatzt kommen shunbunkis in den teich paar golidies und vieleicht koi aber diese sollen kein hauptbesatz sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Ich bin kein Fisch-Fan und hab mich deswegen nicht wirklich tiefer darüber informiert aber wäre so ein Teich nicht viel zu klein für Kois ???


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*



Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> ...als besatzt kommen ...und vieleicht koi aber diese sollen kein hauptbesatz sein.



Also wenn da Koi rein sollen, dann beachte bitte eine Mindesttiefe von 1,50-1,80m ... besser 2m tief buddeln und Bodenabläufe etc. nicht vergessen.

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Warum grüne Folie?
welche Vorteile hat diese?
Für die Ufergestaltung könnte man auch Ufermatten nutzen...oder nicht? Wenn das alles schön bepflanzt ist kommt das alles sehr Naturnah und man sieht keine (schwarze) Folie mehr.
Schwarze Folie wird mit der Zeit von selbst grün im Wasser...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hi Horst,

ne grüne Folie sieht an Anfang halt etwas "natürlicher" (wie ein Algen uberzogenener Bodengrund) aus solange sie unter Wasser noch blank liegt.

@Speedy: die Folienfarbe ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. Wie Horst schrieb werden selbst die schwarzen Folien (vor allen welche mit feinen "Oberflächenstrukturen" - also wenn sie sich nicht spiegelglatt anfühlen) submers nach rund 2 Jahren kaum noch als solche zu erkennbar sein wenn sie nicht gerade eine großflächige steile Hanglage von >45 Grad haben. Da lagern sich Schwebstoffe, Staub, Mulm ect. ab, Algenaufwuchs siedelt sich an und die Farbe wird dann bräunlich-graugrün. Ne grüne oder braune Folie bleibt da ja auch nicht von verschont, da kommt die ursprüngliche Folienfarbe nach 2 Jahren auch nicht mehr durch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Speedy 1975 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

okay das gebe ich recht das die folie sich zusetzt mit algen und co
mit ufermaten brauche ich nix machen da ich gut mit findlingen arbeiten kann und davon habe ich mehr als genug.
der vorgänger hatte das schon so gebaut das alles mit findligen verdeckt werden kann und die konstrution werde ich bei behalten
mal sehen ob ich micht für grün oder schwarz entscheide. preislich ist da nicht sovile unterschied.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

So Wasser ist drin im Teich.....Folie natürlich auch......
Ich habe mich für die 1mm pvc Folie von polytec bzw polygard in oliv grün entschieden.
Habe es auch nicht bereut. Lässt sich super verarbeiten und macht auch sonst nen guten Eindruck. 
Die bodenverhältnisse waren sehr gut,habe ich nicht mit gerechnet,habe aber trotzdem das 500er vlies verwendet. 
Filter blubbert auch schon und jetzt noch pflanzen und co dann können die beete umzu wieder hergerichtet werden.


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hey Speedy
... und ....
wo sind die Fotos?
Da freuen wir uns doch immer alle drüber


----------



## Speedy 1975 (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hmmm Fotos.....
Die gibt es wenn ich annähernd fertig bin....
Im Moment sieht es im garten um den Teich umzu aus wie bei mcdoof nach nem Überfall eines 50 köpfigen Fan Busses 
Das blöde Wetter macht mir grade nen gewaltigen strich durch die rechnung,grrrrr


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

 (nicht nur in deinem Garten sieht es während des Teichbaus so aus)
Na 
dann mal weiterhin viel Glück, 
gute Fortschritte     und besseres Wetter 
...und nicht vergessen, 
dann bald mal Fotos zu postenD


----------



## Speedy 1975 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

So hier mal ein bild von meinem neuen teich....
der rest folie ist schon zu grössten teil gedeckt,ein paar steine fehlen noch die muss ich erst besorgen.
den schlauch zum filter lege ich auch etwas abgedeckter zwischen grosse findlinge und dann wird er auch auf die richtige länge gekürzt.
die grüne folie habe ich nicht bereut mit gefällt es.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Heeeyyyy,

das sieht doch schick aus 
Gefällt mir ... auch wenn man auf dem Bild nix von einer olivgrünen Folie sieht.

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1975 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hmm doch Links kann man Sie sehen.
Ist jetzt aber auch abgedeckt. Bin auch ganz zufrieden mit dem projekt und die fische finden es auch ganz toll.....
Die können jetzt auch bis an die terasse ran kommen und das machen die auch.
Den alten bachlauf werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder fit machen und aktivieren.....
Das drum herum muss ich noch wieder anlegen mit grossen findlingen und kies damit das wieder ne schöne steinlandschaft wird.


----------



## meinereiner (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Hallo Speedy,

endlich mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel für ein gut angelegtes Teichufer (und natürlich auch Teich). 
Ich nehme an die linke Seite ist noch Baustelle. Auf dem Foto ist kaum erkennbar, dass das eine grüne Teichfolie sein soll. Wenn man es nicht weiß würde man annehmen, dass das eine schwarze ist.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Speedy 1975 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: folien typen*

Ja Links ist noch Baustelle....ich Stapel da zum Schutz der Folie und zur gestalltung Steine,die muss ich aber alle sauber machen und dann so legen das die ineinander fassen.
Bin aber schon ein ganzes Stück weiter,kann ja aber nur kurz nach Feierabend was machen und es wird ja auch schon schneller dunkel.
Gut das die Folie so dunkel aussieht liegt am Licht auf dem Bild,ist ja auch dunkelgrüne folie.
Das meiste am Teich in ja geschafft und jetzt kann ich etwas ruhiger machen.

Danke für das lob....ist mein erster Teich und finde es gut das er gefällt


----------

